
Day 1:  Who Should Be CEO?  A Checklist - jasonlknm
http://saastr.com/2013/03/29/day-1-who-should-be-ceo-a-checklist/
======
nostrademons
It's interesting how Larry Page fails all but 1 of these criteria, and Steve
Jobs fails all but 2. Jan Koum fails all of them.

That's not to say they're wrong - they're probably right within the domain of
small enterprise-based SaaS companies, where the company lives and dies by its
sales ability and there's no fundamental technological breakthrough. But it
does highlight the context-dependence of advice: what works for a SaaS firm
may be very different for a consumer web startup, which may be very different
from a startup built around a fundamental technological breakthrough.

~~~
applecore
The assumption underlying these criteria is that you have a B2B, enterprise,
and/or SaaS company.

